# Ubuntu 12.04 Startet nicht mehr



## Gunzi (26. Dezember 2012)

So, da ich heute meinen Homeserver umgebaut habe, hab ich ich natürlich ausgeschaltet 

Als der "Umbau" dann beendet war und ich ihm wieder Strom gegeben hab, wollte er nicht mehr starten:

Durch das BIOS kommt er, läuft eig. ohne Probleme, Temperaturen sind ok, Festplatte funktioniert auch.

Allerdings sehe ich nachdem er durch das BIOS ist nurnoch eine Schwarz/Weiss blinkende Fläche ca. so kann man sich den Bildschirm vorstellen:



> _(<- das blinkt immer)



Sorry, dass ich es nicht besser erklären kann, heruntergefahren wurde vor dem umbau mit "shutdown -h now"

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## derP4computer (26. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Hast Du die HDD abgenommen und später wieder angesteckt, evtl. mit einer anderen (leeren) vertauscht?


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (26. Dezember 2012)

Noch simpler: Hast du die Festplatte am selben Steckplatz angesteckt, nachdem du dran rumgebastelt hast?

Im BIOS nachschauen, ob sie auch in der Bootreihenfolge vorkommt.


----------



## Gunzi (26. Dezember 2012)

Auf die "blöden fragen", am selben Steckplatz nicht, aber in der Bootreihenfolge ist sie ganz oben, und mit einer anderen hab ich sie auch nicht vertauscht, leider, das wäre ja wirklich schön wenns so simpel wär


----------



## Jimini (27. Dezember 2012)

Was genau hast du denn verändert? Klingt für mich nach einem Bootloaderproblem. Packe die Festplatte, auf der dieser liegt, mal an den ursprünglichen Steckplatz. Dann sollte das System wieder booten. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gunzi (27. Dezember 2012)

Die Festplatte will an keinem der 4 Sata-Steckplätze booten, immer nur der blinkende Balken = kein OS


----------



## blackout24 (27. Dezember 2012)

Boote doch mal von ner Live CD und schau ob die Festplatte da ist. Siehst du den überhaupt den Bootloader? Oder startet Grub direkt ohne Menü?


----------



## Gunzi (27. Dezember 2012)

Festplatte wird erkannt, aber er macht nichts beim start. Er lädt zumindest kein OS, GRUB hab ich noch nie gesehen, ich lass ihn eig. immer einfach durchstarten, von der live "CD", bei mir ein USB stick, seh ich nur das bootmenü von unetbootin 
Was meinst du denn mit Bootloader?


----------



## blackout24 (27. Dezember 2012)

GRUB = Grand Unified Boootloader = Bootloader. Der sitzt ganz vorne auf der Festplatte und wird nach dem BIOS aufgerufen damit er dann den Linux Kernel starten kann und weiß, welches die Root Partition ist. Normal hat der immer ein Menü. Wenn das nichtmal kommt greift er am Anfang beim start des PCs nicht auf die Festplatte zu. Entweder, weil die nicht als "bootable" gesetzt ist oder garkein Bootloader vorhanden ist.


----------



## Gunzi (27. Dezember 2012)

Hmm dann stimmt da wohl irgendwas nicht (mehr), komisch hab aber nichts in der richtung verändert, vorallem nicht irgendwas nicht executable gesetzt.

Naja ich glaube ich setzte einfach ein neues system auf, wollte eh mal die server-edition von 12.04 ausprobieren 

EDIT: So, erstmal Ubuntu neuinstalliert, andere Platte, anderer SATA-Port, wieder das gleiche Oo, wieder nur der blinkende weiße Balken.

Kann es sein, dass mit dem Board was nicht stimmt?


----------



## Jimini (28. Dezember 2012)

Bitte teile uns mit, was du bei dem Umbau eigentlich verändert hast. Ansonsten erschwert das nur unnötig die Suche nach der Ursache für das Problem. 
Zusätzlich werden folgende Informationen benötigt:
- Anzahl der Festplatten
- der Inhalt von /etc/fstab (von der CD / DVD starten und im Terminal "sudo cat /etc/fstab" ausführen)
- der Inhalt von /boot/grub/grub.cfg (von der CD / DVD starten und im Terminal "sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" ausführen)

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gunzi (28. Dezember 2012)

So 

- Nur eine Platte "Hitachi HDT725032VLA360" laut BIOS, hat 320GB
- Ähhhm... Mein USB Stick sagt beim booten: 


> error: no such device: 9f...-...-...-...-... .
> grub rescue>_


Ich glaub ich mach mir mal einen neuen Ubuntu-Stick 

Neuer Stick, Neues Glück
-sudo cat /etc/fstab: 





> overlayfs / overlayfs rw 0 0
> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
> /dev/sda5 swap swap defaults 0 0


-sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg: 





> cat: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory


  

Das sind jetzt aber nur die "/etc/fstab" und "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" vom USB-Stick, das Ubuntu auf der Festplatte hat eine 6,6kb große grub.cfg und eine 664bytes große fstab
Soll ich beide in einem ZIP Ordner hochladen?

Mir geht es jetzt nicht mehr wirklich um das "wieder-zum-laufen" bringen des alten Ubuntus, mir geht es jetzt erstmal darum, dass er überhaupt wieder von irgendeiner Festplatte startet:

Habe auf einer anderen Platte Ubuntu installiert, kein Problem, als ich dann versucht hab von eben dieser anderen Platte zu starten das Gleiche: Nur dieses blinkende "_" 

Sorry, Doppelpost :/


----------



## Jimini (29. Dezember 2012)

Da bisher immer noch nicht klar ist, was du genau gemacht hast, wonach der Fehler auftrat, bleibt es bei ungenauen Vorschlägen: 
- mal testweise alle Änderungen rückgängig machen
- von einem Installationsmedium booten und den Bootloader neu installieren

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gunzi (29. Dezember 2012)

Geändert habe ich eigentlich nichts, GRUB neuinstalliert hab ich auch schon 

Ich setz einfach neu auf... // EDIT: Ich versuche es erst nochmal mit Super GRUB2 Disk

Ich hab ihn nur aus einem Gehäuse ausgebaut und dann als offenen Aufbau auf den Tisch gelegt, natürlich davor geerdet und die Abstandshalter sind immernoch am Mainboard, sodass es nicht direkt auf dem tisch liegt 

EDIT2: "Super" GRUB2 Disk lässt sich nicht auf einem USB installieren -.- Habe alles was da im Forum stand und die offizielle Anleitung versucht...


----------



## Jimini (29. Dezember 2012)

Ach soooo, ich dachte du hättest Hardware getauscht oder irgendwas in der Art gemacht. Vielleicht hilft dir Reparatur weiter?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gunzi (29. Dezember 2012)

"grub-install /dev/sda" bringt bei mir: "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: hd0 appears to contain a ufs2 filesystem which isnt known to reserve space for DOS-style boot. Installing GRUB there could result in FILESYSTEM DESTRUCTION if valuable data is overwritten by grub-setup (--skip-fs-probe disables this check, use at your own risk)."


----------

